# Artichoke Savories



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

Artichoke Savories

2 jars (6 oz. each) artichoke hearts marinated in oil
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
4 eggs
1/4 cup fine dry bread crumbs
2 Tbl. chopped parsley
1/8 tsp. each black pepper and dried oregano, crumbled
1/8 tsp. hot red pepper sauce
8 oz. Mozzarella cheese, shredded (about 2 cups)

Preheat oven to 350 F. Drain artichoke hearts, reserving 2 Tbl. of the oil, and chop fine. Heat the 2 Tbl. of reserved oil in a skillet over moderate heat. Add the onion and garlic, and cook, stirring frequently, until soft, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat and cool about 5 minutes.

In a bowl, beat eggs. Stir in bread crumbs, parsley, oregano, hot pepper sauce, cheese, artichokes, and cooled skillet mixture. Pour into a greased 8"x8"x2" baking pan. Bake 30 minutes or until lightly browned.

Cool for 10 minutes, & cut into 1-inch squares. 

Makes about 5 dozen 1-inch squares.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok... I'm hungry.


----------



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

Me too. Another forgotten recipe until I went searching thru my goodies. Hope you likey.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks, mish.  Great recipe. Copying and pasting into my files.


----------

